# looking for feedback on my new site



## ljeffer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm about 85% complete. My 12 yr old daughter wanted to sell t-shirts, so daddy is making it happen.

My intent is to beta-launch within the next 2 weeks as I finish the site. Then the go live will be 1-2 months afterwards. The site is in 2 parts joomla and Deco network. I'e made some changes so all of the links at the bottom will not change until the deco people finish their part.

I'm pretty thick skinned. The tougher your critiques the better my end result.
Home

LJ


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I Love it! I think the design of the site and your shirt designs fits well with your over all theme. Other than adding real contact information I'd say job well done. Good luck and what a great dad you are!

Katrina


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you have a winner. I love the design and look of the site. The overall message is great and I want to order a shirt when it becomes live...Keep up the good work and good luck.....


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

This is pretty good having annoying background because, E-commerce or business sites never have a such kind of background. Change it for better look and add some content as well pictures.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it is great it's fresh and well laid out and easy to read. Your girls will do well and your a great dad for doing this for them. 

Susan


----------



## sl57 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the site looks great! Well laid out, uncluttered, and professional.
Good luck to you and your daughter with the business!


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

It's very clean and easy to use, so congratulations on your development so far.

As far as design and UI recommendations, here's a handful of brief ones to explore. 

1) You might think about spicing up the fonts in certain areas a tad. That would make it stand out visually more, and set it apart. Typography goes a big way and is very important in design. It's very easy to read now (which is good), but if you can use another font in addition to make certain things bold or stand out that will help.

2) Also, if you are able, I would think about a way to integrate the top bar (Shopping Cart, Our Story, Contact Us, Checkout) into the same line of real estate as the SistaSpectacular logo is on (but on the right side). So essentially drop it down a bit. You could probably get rid of the 'Checkout' link because it it redundant with the Shopping Cart link (and maybe add a very subtle shopping cart image next to the word Shopping Cart). By dropping everything down to that line you bring in line the shopping cart and About Us section in eyesight/eyeline with the logo. You want your customers to repeatedly focus on the shopping cart and your logo. You could also experiment with ditching that altogether and just simply adding the Shopping Cart link (and shopping cart logo) to your other main existing dark grey nav bar, all the way on the right side. Most of those links are the same anyways.

3) Along with relocating the links from the top nav bar, you could also relocate the social networking icons and perhaps make them more prominent or integrated into the site. In the same vein, on the individual product pages you have social networking icons for Pinterest and Facebook Likes, but nothing else. More and more people are migrating to Twitter and others, so I would add Twitter at the very least, if not others as well (so people could Tweet the direct link to a product page very easily, for example). 

4) The hillside graphic at the bottom of each page that floats in the background is a very nice touch, but I would raise it up a bit. Right now after your 3 bottom widgets (Sales, Participate, About Us) ends there is another navigation set on the bottom, followed by the copyright, followed by the graphic and blank space taking up about another 4 inches on my screen. I would tighten all of that up after the bottom widgets so it's a bit more compact (maybe like 1.5-2 inches MAX). Most people want to scroll as little as possible on websites (but prefer to scroll rather than click through to another page), and prefer more of a poster look. By tightening everything up a bit you'll get more for your screen space/real estate, if that makes sense. 

5) On individual product pages you have generic information about 'PRINTING QUALITY,' but where do you talk about the shirt quality (is it ringspun cotton, is it organic, is it badass? If so use this descriptor to SELL your badassness)? Where do you talk about the radical design, the product text, or where is the customer going to learn about what the designer is thinking about that design? I'd give the customer some _brief_ imporant details to sell them a little more on the product.

6) Voting/Comments sections - I'd shrink these a bit to a slightly smaller font, and combine them together. use the Voting section for product details. Keep your most imporant info in the most prominent spots (think price, product description, photos, then anything else).

7) The icon that the web browser downloads in the browser tab is a pink and blue dual color SS, but it's using a different font than your normal logo. You might look at a way to rework that and use the same font that your logo uses so your customers will identify with that specific font you choose to use (the logo font). The other one doesn't match.

Hopefully these ideas help you round out your design. There's probably more I'm missing but for my 30 minute review of the site that's all I've seen so far. Hopefully that's the kind of detailed feedback you're looking for, and hopefully my friends here will provide the same kind of feedback to me when I ask for help as well.  I'll let you know if I think of anything else. Good luck!


----------

